# East Coast Fall Foliage



## Maro2Bear (Nov 3, 2018)

Greetings all

Following a very wet Summer, coupled with rather warm Fall temperatures and only a frost or two to date, our East Coast Fall foliage is finally popping.

Visited the Patuxent National Wildlife Refuge near our home today and the conditions were perfect. Bright sunshine, blue skys, puffy white clouds, flocks of migratory Canada geese, and cool breezes.

A few pix of our walk through the refuge.


----------



## wellington (Nov 3, 2018)

Pretty. However I like the colors of spring and summer wayyyyy better.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 4, 2018)

Greetings

Was out kayaking on the Magothy River, north of Annapolis today, and we really enjoyed some super weather, blue sky, gentle breezes, calm waters, and colorful trees.

Here are a few pix from today’s water adventure

The Start


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 4, 2018)

Glorious!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 6, 2018)

As in Euro News “ *No Comment *“


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 6, 2018)

My family has a summer cottage on Dividing Creek, off the Magothy. It's been in the family for over 100 years.

I went there every summer weekend from my birth til my forties. But my life changed, and I haven't been there in 20 years.

I miss it terribly.

In the wintertime...


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 7, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> My family has a summer cottage on Dividing Creek, off the Magothy. It's been in the family for over 100 years.
> 
> I went there every summer weekend from my birth til my forties. But my life changed, and I haven't been there in 20 years.
> 
> ...




I’ll bet you do. The Magothy is one great place with so many places to explore, fish, swim, and have fun. Dobbins Island in Summer, Sillary Bay...and more.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 7, 2018)

Two more pix from an early paddle this morning on a large reservoir that makes up part of the Scotts Cove Recreation Center near Laurel Md.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 11, 2018)

Cold, calm, frosty start to this Sunday, but was out on the Patuxent River by 0800. The 2018 Fall Foliage season is quickly coming to an end, but still some wonderful scenes to be had.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 20, 2018)

Cold, calm, mid-November day - perfect to get a few miles on the wonderful Patuxent River that runs near our home. The river is dammed up at a few locations and provides a lot of Washington DC and local Maryland counties with fresh drinking water.










Very calm and peaceful morning with a few anglers out hoping to snag a bass or two just like this guy,


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 20, 2018)

I miss this time of year back "home" in South Carolina.
The only change in season here is the different colored license plates on the cars from up north and Canada this time of year. The trees and the climate remain the same.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 20, 2018)

To wet this year, not much color here in GA.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 20, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I miss this time of year back "home" in South Carolina.
> The only change in season here is the different colored license plates on the cars from up north and Canada this time of year. The trees and the climate remain the same.



It’s also leaf raking and bagging/mulching time, no flowers, no garden, the grass dies back, an inch or so of snow creates chaos. Yep, I’ll bet you miss all this! Or.....NOT!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 20, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s also leaf raking and bagging/mulching time, no flowers, no garden, the grass dies back, an inch or so of snow creates chaos. Yep, I’ll bet you miss all this! Or.....NOT!


I had red clay and some pine trees.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 25, 2018)

Greetings All

It poured a cold rain all day yesterday, but today sunny and calm. Back out to the Patuxent for a few early hours of paddling.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 13, 2018)

So, we are a bit past Fall Foliage time, but it was a great sunny and almost warm dsy today. I went out on some back creeks and rivers that feed the great Chesapeake Bay near Galesville, Md.

Check the ice out in a few ofthe shots!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 25, 2018)

Here we are in late December with some pretty fine kayaking weather. A recent trip out from Galesville Wharf, just south of Annapolis (Maryland).

Enjoy!

















And,


----------

